# Shark fishing trailer



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

So I'm happy to be finished with my new shark fishing trailer I've been working on the past few months. I did away with rack on truck because I was tired of loading and unloading that heavy thing, plus if I wanted to take a buddy's truck or something we never could fit my rack on another ride. 

Ok so I wanted this trailer to be all done right to cover all grounds while out there fishing. I'll start with the bottom part of trailer. I added bolts with circle ends for the straps to hook in for strapping kayak.
Put waterproof LED strips on both sides of trailer side to light up the bottom deck to dig in my gear at night. Up at the front of trailer I added a small deck with cooler mount to hold the live well I built from a cooler. The battery box I built holds a big deep cycle battery with a waterproof switch pannel mounted on the out side of box. On to the top deck I built a ladder on the side to make a stable stationary ladder, the top stands 6'5" from ground and rod holders stand about 10'4" from ground. Built the rod holder mount to lay down for easy travel, while up I used 2x push pins "that a secured to trailer with steel leader material" to push in and hold rod holders in place. Mounted 2x bright LED light bars to shine out twards water for night fishing. I think I cover all of the build, any questions about prices or ideas or anything feel free to ask. Fish on! Pics below


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Before


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Few pics


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Well done. Good stuff!


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like a lot of thought and engineering went into the execution. May you have many successful adventures with it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

sweet trailer!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice rig
'


----------

